# Eeek! Does anybody actually use with this oil!



## Sharee (Aug 30, 2019)

I have no understanding on the patchouli oil scent.. to me it smells exactly like mould.  
We had a customer come in with it on. I had no clue that this was a thing. I just smelt this horrible smell like a mould bomb had gone off.. and was running around trying to nail it down where it was coming from. I had to open all the windows in the house. But it wouldnt go away.   When the customer left i was freaking on my h about helping me where to find out where the smell was coming from. I Thought maybe we had a leak in our air conditioner system. Or a wet dead rat had gotten caught in our ducts.  He started laughing..He said it was this patchouli oil that the customer was wearing! That the customer was a recovering addict and a lot of them wear it as its cheap. I could not wrap my head around a man thinking that would attract a woman. Its more like a repellant. 
Either way I was not happy as i could not get the odour out. Customers were coming and i was worried they would think that I did not keep a clean house. I made him explain to the customers when they arrived what they were smelling. I was not happy as for some reason, it must be a heavy oil of some sort as it stuck in the air for hours. Not as pungent as before but still lingering. I felt very bad for my Two Gs’s. 
To each their own but i will never make patchouli oil soaps in my house is all im saying.  Am I the only one that feels this is satans perfume? 
What ever happened to normal man scents such as old spice or Draker?


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 30, 2019)

I think patchouli is very very much love or hate. I've never met somebody who had neutral feelings about it, lol. I personally really like it, but a little goes a LONG way. IMO, it's best utilized in a blend. It's kind of like anchovies - a tiny amount can do amazing things to boost flavor but its' very easy to go overboard.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 30, 2019)

I have a friend who LOVES patchouli. As soon as I tell her a soap has patchouli in it, she's lining up to buy it. Personally, I like it in small doses.


----------



## amd (Aug 30, 2019)

I like Patchouli too... and hate lavender. I make both because they will sell at the right markets.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 30, 2019)

I like Patchouli. In small amounts.

For me it's like garlic lol
It's noticeable when it's there and noticeable when it's not there and I like both garlic and patchouli there haha

Same with lavender incidentally....

@KiwiMoose also loves it.. With "the ferocity of a thousand suns" hehehe


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 30, 2019)

haha I like patchouli oil.  but don't like old spice or draker or for that matter any of the scents my son likes   I do make some manly scents whether I like them or not.  that's what happens when you sell.  after all I am not going to be using them.  and I have soooo many scents I my house that I very rarely pick out one scent at a time


----------



## lucycat (Aug 30, 2019)

Dark Patchouli EO I find wonderful but I haven't found a patchouli FO that I think is anywhere comparable.  Quality does make a difference with this oil.


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 30, 2019)

Patchouli is a nice earthy scent.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 30, 2019)

I am one of the patchouli lovers too....like the earthy scents..I even have patchouli seeds to grow my own but I understand the process is a bit more complicated than distilling from leaves freshly picked...love vetiver also. Patchouli really is what everyone else says, love or hate and it lasts for Years..It was very popular among the hippies in the 60's...and it is not particularly cheap..its a to each his own oil.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 30, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> I think patchouli is very very much love or hate. I've never met somebody who had neutral feelings about it, lol.



Me! Me! Me! Lol 
I am on the fence about patchouli...I don't love it and I don't hate it. It's just a scent to me. I actually feel that way about most scents- there's rarely an FO that stands out to me one way or another. I guess I don't have a refined sniffer. Lol


----------



## MGM (Aug 30, 2019)

I think patchouli is like peppermint and lavender....blends with a LOT of things and the EOs are inexpensive enough and strong enough that I wouldn't bother with FOs. I do love it though, as do many people I know. I'm too young to associate it with hippies, but t's an absolute staple at women's music festivals, women's bookstores, etc., etc. etc.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 30, 2019)

I will confess--I wore this all the time when I was younger cuz I am that old  . patchouli oil patched jeans bandanas and wire rimmed glasses and oh earth shoes or fringed mocs when I wore shoes.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## ItsForrest (Aug 30, 2019)

Patchouli - a little bit goes a long way. 
I recall some 30 years ago, riding my motorcycle along a highway next to a river somewhere in Western Oregon. There was a VW van parked next to the river about 20 or 30 yards off the road and there were a coupe folks in the river and a couple folks next to the van on shore. The smell of patchouli hit me like a board across the chest as I rode past doing at least 50mph.
I don't dislike patchouli but it is easy to use way too much.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 30, 2019)

Sharee said:


> I have no understanding on the patchouli oil scent.. to me it smells exactly like mould.



LOL! I'm with you 100%. It's my *least *favorite scent on the planet! My nose just has an absolute aversion to it.  Thankfully, nobody else in my household or among my friends likes it either so I don't have to smell it except for the occasional trip to Wholefoods or craft fairs or something, lol, but I did make a batch of patchouli soap once as a favor for a very dear friend who wanted to gift it to her patchouli-loving sister for her birthday. If she wasn't such a very dear friend to me, I can't say I would have done it for her. I made the soap early in the day when everyone was out of the house at work and I was home alone so that it would't be an offense to anyone else's noses, but when my hubby and son came home later that evening, they physically recoiled and were sure that I must have spent the day cleaning out the fridge of moldy food containers or something, because that's exactly what they both smelled upon entering the house- mold (or mould). I mistakenly hoped that most of the patchouli smell would have dissipated by the time they got home, but no such luck. The scent hit them like a wall mold the moment they came through the door. lol

Having said all of that, I have found that it does make a good blender in very small doses (I had to find _something_ to do with the leftover patchouli eo I had bought, afterall).


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 30, 2019)

My youngest daughter wore it neat all through high school. She should have been raised in the hippy era as I was. I hated it back then and during the 60's era, but now happen to like the Dark Aged Patchouli. It has really had a comeback with younger customers the last couple of years and stays popular with many from the sixties. This is the one I use https://tinyurl.com/y4ae2auv


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 30, 2019)

I love patchouli and would happy wear it daily but hubby hates it.

I'm confused by your hubbys comment about the price though, good patch is quite expensive.
Around here, people who smoke weed wear it as it covers the scent of the pot.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 30, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> My youngest daughter wore it neat all through high school. She should have been raised in the hippy era as I was. I hated it back then and during the 60's era, but now happen to like the Dark Aged Patchouli. It has really had a comeback with younger customers the last couple of years and stays popular with many from the sixties. This is the one I use https://tinyurl.com/y4ae2auv



Yes I just received my order from them and it IS Nice!


----------



## Saltwater Scented (Aug 30, 2019)

We had a regular customer at a restaurant I used to manage that bathed in patch it seemed. I had no idea what that horrendous smell could be until one of the bartenders clued me in.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 30, 2019)

Saltwater Scented said:


> We had a regular customer at a restaurant I used to manage that bathed in patch it seemed. I had no idea what that horrendous smell could be until one of the bartenders clued me in.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 30, 2019)

My youngest daughter wore it neat all through high school. She should have been raised in the hippy era as I was. I hated it back then and during the 60's era, but now happen to like the Dark Aged Patchouli. It has really had a comeback with younger customers the last couple of years and stays popular with many from the sixties.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 31, 2019)

Wooo hoooo i am gonna weigh in on this one. I never did like patch until my friend asked me to make soap for her with it. Annnnd she made me pour a whole bottle in. Well my house smelled for ages but it turns out i got to like it and i found that after the soap aged it smelled wonderful. Now i am a fan.

Funny thing is i made soap for myself with a small amount of patchouli and boy could i smell it but nobody else could.

Gonna make more!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 31, 2019)

I like the Dark Aged Patchouli and sell a lot of it. I hate lavender with the exception of a lavender marshmallow I found and rather like.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 31, 2019)

I LOVE patchouli, always have.  I think it started when I was in high school and a guy I thought was cool always wore it.  I like it plain, mixed with something like orange to brighten it, or mixed with oakmoss or vetiver to deepen it.  But generally, there are exceptions, I like most things that have a prominent patchouli note.


----------



## Sharee (Aug 31, 2019)

Hmmm. Well the one that spread through our house smelled exactly like rich heavy mould.
Im curious now as to what it is supposed to actually smell like. Maybe he was wearing a knock off china brand. Next time im at a perfume department or fair with soaps i will enquire if they have patchiuli so i can see if there is any difference.


----------



## KDP (Aug 31, 2019)

Patch is one of my favorite scents. I like to mix it with Dragons Blood and a splash of Orange. * inhalllllllllllle...exhale* mmm yesssssssss!


----------



## earlene (Aug 31, 2019)

Sharee said:


> I have no understanding on the patchouli oil scent.. to me it smells exactly like mould.
> We had a customer come in with it on. I had no clue that this was a thing. I just smelt this horrible smell like a mould bomb had gone off.. and was running around trying to nail it down where it was coming from. I had to open all the windows in the house. But it wouldnt go away.   When the customer left i was freaking on my h about helping me where to find out where the smell was coming from. I Thought maybe we had a leak in our air conditioner system. Or a wet dead rat had gotten caught in our ducts.  He started laughing..He said it was this patchouli oil that the customer was wearing! That the customer was a recovering addict and a lot of them wear it as its cheap. I could not wrap my head around a man thinking that would attract a woman. Its more like a repellant.
> Either way I was not happy as i could not get the odour out. Customers were coming and i was worried they would think that I did not keep a clean house. I made him explain to the customers when they arrived what they were smelling. I was not happy as for some reason, it must be a heavy oil of some sort as it stuck in the air for hours. Not as pungent as before but still lingering. I felt very bad for my Two Gs’s.
> To each their own but i will never make patchouli oil soaps in my house is all im saying.  Am I the only one that feels this is satans perfume?
> What ever happened to normal man scents such as old spice or Draker?




So I am guessing you are not a child of the 60's, the 70's or ever attended a Grateful Dead concert?  Of course, even in Canada, I am pretty sure folks of that era would have had some exposure.  Maybe not as much as my generation who lived in in the vicinity.  But patchouli has been around a very very long time.  Longer than Old Spice.

https://www.korunaturals.com/blog/nz-fusion-releases-patch-new-patchouli-solid-fragrance/


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 31, 2019)

earlene said:


> So I am guessing you are not a child of the 60's, the 70's or ever attended a Grateful Dead concert?  Of course, even in Canada, I am pretty sure folks of that era would have had some exposure.  Maybe not as much as my generation who lived in in the vicinity.  But patchouli has been around a very very long time.  Longer than Old Spice.
> 
> https://www.korunaturals.com/blog/nz-fusion-releases-patch-new-patchouli-solid-fragrance/


I am sure folks in Canada would have had some exposure. Remember the number of deserters and draft dodgers than ran to Canada. This was during the prime Hippy Era


----------



## Misschief (Aug 31, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I am sure folks in Canada would have had some exposure. Remember the number of deserters and draft dodgers than ran to Canada. This was during the prime Hippy Era


Speaking as a Canadian from that era, I can assure you that patchouli was the prevalent fragrance of the late 60's and 70's. Whenever I smell it, I'm transported right back.


----------



## scard (Aug 31, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I will confess--I wore this all the time when I was younger cuz I am that old  . patchouli oil patched jeans bandanas and wire rimmed glasses and oh earth shoes or fringed mocs when I wore shoes.


and the fringed suede jacket   Yep, I'm that old too!


----------



## Nanette (Aug 31, 2019)

I am also that old....was a teenager in the 60's, which makes me almost 70 now...in my second childhood.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 31, 2019)

Another patchouli lover here and @scard, I still have my suede fringed jacket that my parents bought me in 1968 .  Apparently, the children of the 60s now make soap!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 31, 2019)

Sharee said:


> Hmmm. Well the one that spread through our house smelled exactly like rich heavy mould.
> Im curious now as to what it is supposed to actually smell like. Maybe he was wearing a knock off china brand. Next time im at a perfume department or fair with soaps i will enquire if they have patchiuli so i can see if there is any difference.



For what it's worth, the patchouli EO that I have and that I made my dear friend's soap for her sister with is high quality Aged, Dark Patchouli EO from Liberty Naturals. My friend's sister absolutely _loved _it, but to me, my hubby and son, it smelled like mold/mould, regardless. It could be that the scent receptors in your nose are similar ours- i.e., just not compatible with some naturally present component in patchouli that presents itself as smelling of mold/mould to our noses. 

I find it's the same kind of thing with jasmine eo.....to me, it smells like a beautiful flower, but for others, it smells like cat pee. That's because of the naturally present indole in jasmine. Cat pee is also high in indole, and there are some folks whose scent receptors in their noses are so highly sensitive to indole that all they can smell is cat pee when taking a sniff of jasmine.


IrishLass


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 31, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> For what it's worth, the patchouli EO that I have and that I made my dear friend's soap for her sister with is high quality Aged, Dark Patchouli EO from Liberty Naturals. My friend's sister absolutely _loved _it, but to me, my hubby and son, it smelled like mold/mould, regardless. It could be that the scent receptors in your nose are similar ours- i.e., just not compatible with some naturally present component in patchouli that presents itself as smelling of mold/mould to our noses.
> 
> I find it's the same kind of thing with jasmine eo.....to me, it smells like a beautiful flower, but for others, it smells like cat pee. That's because of the naturally present indole in jasmine. Cat pee is also high in indole, and there are some folks whose scent receptors in their noses are so highly sensitive to indole that all they can smell is cat pee when taking a sniff of jasmine.
> 
> ...


I didn’t know that about jasmine. I made a special soap for my step mother using Monoi de Tahiti oil.  Everyone I know can smell the scent except her. So much for that idea.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 31, 2019)

scard said:


> and the fringed suede jacket   Yep, I'm that old too!



oh yeah--I loved mine


----------



## Carly B (Aug 31, 2019)

Nanette said:


> I am also that old....was a teenager in the 60's, which makes me almost 70 now...in my second childhood.



It's NEVER too late to have a happy childhood.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 1, 2019)

scard said:


> and the fringed suede jacket   Yep, I'm that old too!


Fringed suede jacket and fringed suede fringed pants  Old here too.


----------



## LilyJo (Sep 1, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> For what it's worth, the patchouli EO that I have and that I made my dear friend's soap for her sister with is high quality Aged, Dark Patchouli EO from Liberty Naturals. My friend's sister absolutely _loved _it, but to me, my hubby and son, it smelled like mold/mould, regardless. It could be that the scent receptors in your nose are similar ours- i.e., just not compatible with some naturally present component in patchouli that presents itself as smelling of mold/mould to our noses.
> 
> This^^^
> 
> ...


----------



## StephanieIsImmortal (Sep 1, 2019)

I LOVE patchouli! I've made soaps and butters that have turned people on to patchouli. As someone else responded, Dark is the best. It's deep, creamy, balsamic and delicious. However, Light is funky, animalic and dank. Use light in small doses, blended. Dark can stand alone.


----------



## Dawni (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm curious now lol and am looking for the dark patchouli.. I wonder if anyone is selling it locally. 

@IrishLass thanks for that bit about jasmine... I learned something new today


----------



## Saltwater Scented (Sep 7, 2019)

I got to smell both side by side today at Arizona Soap Supply.  Dark patch I think isn't bad at all.  Regular light patch?  I'd rather kiss a duck's butt than smell that again.


----------



## bookreader451 (Sep 7, 2019)

In my day everyone wore patchouli to cover the smell of pot on their clothes


----------



## MGM (Sep 7, 2019)

I make a coffee oil under eye cream with dark patchouli. I mainly use it for fun (not sure it's actually *doing* anything), but it turns out I *really* like the scent of coffee and patchouli at night. Who knew????


----------



## Dahila (Sep 7, 2019)

Patch and lavender or sweet orange EO my bestsellers,  I have also body oil with the same combination.  A lot of Hippy generation like that,  For me it heavenly scent  I do not like flowery scents though so it is probably why patch, spicy a bit and not sweet
Bookreader451 That's right,  Pot stinks


----------



## zanzalawi (Sep 8, 2019)

i've read that in india, patchouli oil is what is used to anoint the dead, and they cant understand why westerners would ever wear it as perfume 
i do love it so! i hadnt thought about blending it with lavender, gonna put that on the list, thanks @Dahila


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 8, 2019)

Dahila said:


> That's right, Pot stinks



I respectfully disagree  patchouli reminds me of that



zanzalawi said:


> i hadnt thought about blending it with lavender



I haven't done that either but am gonna try it.  and I agree with those that say it smells great with orange

if you guys like patchouli you should try ancient incense from M&M--its wonderful


----------



## Dahila (Sep 8, 2019)

zanzalawi said:


> i've read that in india, patchouli oil is what is used to anoint the dead, and they cant understand why westerners would ever wear it as perfume
> i do love it so! i hadnt thought about blending it with lavender, gonna put that on the list, thanks @Dahila


2 parts of Patch 1 part of lavender


----------



## earlene (Sep 9, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> In my day everyone wore patchouli to cover the smell of pot on their clothes


That didn't work.


----------



## MGM (Sep 10, 2019)

Just last night, my wife came home and said a friend of hers would like to order some soap...cocoa butter in the soap, patchouli fragrance! Because my wife and I and our friends all love patch, I think it's time to sacrifice some of my EOs for soap (I usually use them for leave-on products or aromatherapy). I'm thinking 3 smallish batches, to test different cocoa butter recipes and 3 fragrance combinations: plain patchouli, patch + orange or bergamot, patch + lavender. I've started a new thread here for recommendations: Cocoa butter soap suggestions.


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 1, 2019)

I think what people forget about patchouli is that, in perfumery at least, it's not an ingredient you use at full strength! FOs and EOs are concentrated. Once you dilute it and combine it with other ingredients it can be quite nice.

There's also quality. Different patchouli variants have different qualities and you really have to know how to blend them. A lot of people just slap any ol' patchouli oil onto themselves or in a soap and call it a day and it gives poor patch a bad name. 

I've smelled some patchoulis that were mold like and others that were rich, resin-y and woodsy. 
Even the moldy patch has a place... one drop in a blend can create an earthy depth and nuance.


----------



## tblonde1 (Oct 1, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> I think patchouli is very very much love or hate. I've never met somebody who had neutral feelings about it, lol. I personally really like it, but a little goes a LONG way. IMO, it's best utilized in a blend. It's kind of like anchovies - a tiny amount can do amazing things to boost flavor but its' very easy to go overboard.


Well said.


----------



## lsg (Oct 1, 2019)

Patchouli is great in blends.  It is a base not that helps anchor the scent.


----------



## Adobehead (Oct 1, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I will confess--I wore this all the time when I was younger cuz I am that old  . patchouli oil patched jeans bandanas and wire rimmed glasses and oh earth shoes or fringed mocs when I wore shoes.


Hahahahahahahaha!  Good one!


----------



## xavalyss (Mar 22, 2020)

Sharee said:


> I have no understanding on the patchouli oil scent.. to me it smells exactly like mould.
> We had a customer come in with it on. I had no clue that this was a thing. I just smelt this horrible smell like a mould bomb had gone off.. and was running around trying to nail it down where it was coming from. I had to open all the windows in the house. But it wouldnt go away.   When the customer left i was freaking on my h about helping me where to find out where the smell was coming from. I Thought maybe we had a leak in our air conditioner system. Or a wet dead rat had gotten caught in our ducts.  He started laughing..He said it was this patchouli oil that the customer was wearing! That the customer was a recovering addict and a lot of them wear it as its cheap. I could not wrap my head around a man thinking that would attract a woman. Its more like a repellant.
> Either way I was not happy as i could not get the odour out. Customers were coming and i was worried they would think that I did not keep a clean house. I made him explain to the customers when they arrived what they were smelling. I was not happy as for some reason, it must be a heavy oil of some sort as it stuck in the air for hours. Not as pungent as before but still lingering. I felt very bad for my Two Gs’s.
> To each their own but i will never make patchouli oil soaps in my house is all im saying.  Am I the only one that feels this is satans perfume?
> What ever happened to normal man scents such as old spice or Draker?


When I first smelled Patchouli,  I was like "put that crap in the garage.  However it grew on me and I try to always get requests; it's hard to keep on hand. So far I have blended it with Sandalwood, Rose, Orange, and Vanilla. I personally like mine by itself.


----------



## Adobehead (Mar 22, 2020)

Patchouly, it is often a love/hate kind of thing. 
As strongly as you feel in the negative about patchouli, I feel the other way!  And where I live, it has been selling steadily for about the last 10 years, I am told I have the best (soap).  By other patchouly lovers, of course.  

It is a good base note to add to blends to hold them and it blends well with other EOs, this month I like Geranium, Bergamot and Blood Orange.  Dried Patchouli leaves were used for a thousand years on the silk road to scatter in between layers of fabric to keep pests out, it did not suddenly come into use in the 1960s! The fabrics smell heavenly.  

I think your customer may have been wearing a heavy dose in your store and if you ever have a chance to get just a slight whiff, it might seem different.  On the other hand, maybe you are allergic and that is that.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Mar 22, 2020)

My husband and daughter said they hate the smell of patchouli and yet whenever they smell a nice diffuser or candle they “love that smell!”

i just laugh and tell them it has patchouli in it.


----------



## Nanette (Mar 22, 2020)

like it very much myself...especially how it changes when blended with other eos..


----------



## Sally Scheibner (Mar 23, 2020)

Dawni said:


> I like Patchouli. In small amounts.
> 
> For me it's like garlic lol
> It's noticeable when it's there and noticeable when it's not there and I like both garlic and patchouli there haha
> ...


----------



## Sally Scheibner (Mar 23, 2020)

I add cedarwood Virginia, fir, any woodsy EOs (bay rum & patchouli, tiny  tat of peppermint  in small amounts) to vodka. & use it as a spray deodorant for hot Fl days. I’m an old hippie anyways. I also make a room spray when I cool collard greens or fish.


----------



## MGM (Mar 23, 2020)

Here's a big loaf of patchouli! The confetti is frankincense and myrrh. I have a whole loaf of these but haven't used any yet...they seem very cumbersome....I thought I'd get fancy by putting a bit poufy plop of "icing" or "foam" on top, but instead it's just an unwieldy bar with lots of edges.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Mar 23, 2020)

It goes down fast when you use the soap. My last batch was a touch big but it worked down quickly. 

What is the smell like?


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Mar 23, 2020)

I hate patchouli so much. I can't even allow it in the house. It smells like a dirty armpit to me.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ouch thats harsh lol. I actually like it.


----------



## paillo (Mar 24, 2020)

I LOVE patchouli! One of my favorite blends is Dalmation sage, lime and patch. It sells really well too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 24, 2020)

I have a bunch of Patchouli hippies.  I make straight up patchouli.  I have a couple customers that buy it by the loaf.  It's grown on me.  Do I wear it, no, but I can tolerate it.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Mar 24, 2020)

Gaisy59 said:


> Ouch thats harsh lol. I actually like it.


I suspect it's because it's related to the cilantro hating gene. I hate the smell and taste of cilantro too. It tastes like dirty soap  and smells like rotting garbage to me.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Mar 24, 2020)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I suspect it's because it's related to the cilantro hating gene. I hate the smell and taste of cilantro too. It tastes like dirty soap  and smells like rotting garbage to me.



Ok i agree i hate cilantro too


----------



## MGM (Mar 24, 2020)

Gaisy59 said:


> It goes down fast when you use the soap. My last batch was a touch big but it worked down quickly.
> 
> What is the smell like?


Smells faintly of patchouli. I also put Frankincense in. I could do with more of both frankly. Mind you, I've not smelled it in use yet. Might be stronger.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Mar 24, 2020)

MGM said:


> Smells faintly of patchouli. I also put Frankincense in. I could do with more of both frankly. Mind you, I've not smelled it in use yet. Might be stronger.



patchouli is strong and does take over. I have made four batches of patch soap. I find it lasts quite a while but i make a 1000 gm loaf (about 8 or so bars) and it fades quite a bit about four bars in. Also i do not put a full amt in as it is quite strong at the beginning. I should tough it out and do full amount and it would probably last longer.


----------



## Sally Scheibner (Mar 25, 2020)

I also made frankincense & myrrh for Christmas soaps. I ground up some f. & m. tears and heated it in coconut oils until melted. A lightly scented exotic fragrance with a red clay charcoal pencil line. Added frankincense EO.  Smooth as if  I added silk. Also added Dragonblood resin tears for color, scent.


----------



## Sally Scheibner (Jul 5, 2020)

I make a spray deodorant using patchouli, VA cedar wood, Frazier fir, a little peppermint for cooling effect. I add a good vodka and shake it each time. I change it up. I like men’s fresh woodsy cologne. Bay rum is nice but strong, expensive and takes over like patchouli. When I lived in the mountains ⛰ I loved the oxygen woodsy rich air. That’s where I developed my love for earthy scents. Hard to find good FOs that fits my likes. EOs are getting out of site $ wise.


----------



## mishmish (Jul 8, 2020)

Good aged patchouli is delicious. I have an all patchouli eo soap that sells well, and one of my bestsellers is a blend with cedarwood, patchouli, oakmoss, lime and spice eo's.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jul 8, 2020)

Mmm patchouli! Although I have smelled so off putting patchouli, not moldy but not the dark ages that I love and my customers love.

I feel this way about jasmine! My mom LOVEs jasmine and I can’t stand it! It does smell like pee! Hahaaa


IrishLass said:


> I find it's the same kind of thing with jasmine eo.....to me, it smells like a beautiful flower, but for others, it smells like cat pee. That's because of the naturally present indole in jasmine. Cat pee is also high in indole, and there are some folks whose scent receptors in their noses are so highly sensitive to indole that all they can smell is cat pee when taking a sniff of jasmine.


----------



## Finnegan (Aug 4, 2020)

I've heard the name "patchouli" and I imagined a delicious spicy, oriental fragrance. Boy, was I in for a shock!! I have to say, after getting over it, I like it in a blend, it really adds some depth to a fragrance, but I don't think I can use it neat!


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 4, 2020)

Finnegan said:


> I've heard the name "patchouli" and I imagined a delicious spicy, oriental fragrance. Boy, was I in for a shock!! I have to say, after getting over it, I like it in a blend, it really adds some depth to a fragrance, but I don't think I can use it neat!


Patchouli sniffed straight is very overwhelming but adding it to something softens it, and blends add to the addiction lol


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm not a big patchouli fan, but I   Floral Touch blend on eocalc.com. It holds well in CP too.


----------

